# Picoboo for Zombie Groundbreaker



## rtagster (Jun 20, 2017)

Hey everybody, I am new to the forum as well as new to scaring the neighborhood kids. This last year was my first getting involved and I had a blast decoration the yard and am taking it to the next level with a Zombie Groundbreaker. I am going off of the Casa Fear plans, that many others have as well. The issue I am running into right now is with the wiring of the Picoboo I got from Fright Props. I am looking at the quick start guide that comes with the controller and I am curious how to wire it up. I am probably complicating it but... would I use the diagrams that show the TWO 12 VDC DEVICES and PRESSURE MAT OR PUSHBUTTON that are at the top of page 2, at the same time?

https://www.frightideas.com/downloads/docs/PicoBoo_Quick_Start_v104s.pdf


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

I've never used a picaboo but yes, it looks like you do use both at the same time. They are just using the input voltage of 12v to run the valves. Just make sure your valves are 12vdc and you should be fine. The trigger input is just looking for a signal and can be hooked up to anything that works like a simple switch.


----------



## rtagster (Jun 20, 2017)

Great, thanks for your help.


----------

